

10 PHP developer tools to install in Ubuntu 14.04  - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/04/10-developer-tools-install-ubuntu-14-04/

======
stephenr
Sounds like the toolkit of a hack. Not because he's using PHP, but because
it's not current for 2014.

The mysqlnd driver has been available since 5.3.0, nearly 5 years ago, and is
more efficient than the legacy "mysql" driver. PDO has been around since
5.1.0, 8 1/2 years ago.

So why exactly is this guy installing just the php5-mysql package?

Also, there are limited situations where a remote server needs something like
phpmyadmin/adminer for people to access. There is 0 reason to use it locally.

------
jesusmichael
tossing out MySQL for Maria just because Oracle bought it is a little
shortsighted...

~~~
Morphling
Considering #1 is basically: "Eclipse because JetBeans isn't open source" I
guess it fits with the theme.

